# New Reference Material - 1982 Tyco Catalog



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Trying a new format to post older catalogs. It keeps the page image large and clear and the file size smaller. Let me know how it appears on your browsers and connection speed. If this is a good option, I'll start posting other makes and years.

1982 Tyco Catalog

-Paul


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Paul,

Looks great to me using cable and IE8.

My display is set to 1024 x 768 and I needed to view it at 50% of full size in order to fit the width without scrolling. Other than that no problems.

Thanks for taking the time to put it together for us.

Joe


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Paul,

Looks good. I love seeing the old catalogs. I have no problem viewing ether. Using Verizon DSL and an iPad.

Dave


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good here... Was the 959 Tractor Coal Loader a reality? Never remember seeing that one...RM


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

beauty.....ful wish I would't of bought the buicks at that time


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Looks great on an Android. Great reference!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, I'm using Firefox and have a dial-up connection and the page looks fine, BUT, it took forever to load  The only site I've ever been on that took that long to load was USPS.Com - LOL


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I've asked this question before...did Tyco ever release any 79-81 Camaros without the hogged out front wheel wells. I see in the picture of the 100 Challenge set, pictured on the track, what appears to be real cars on the track. The side view shows the yellow car with normal wells. I sure wish they would have made some with normal wells. This is the first time I've seen one like that. It's probable sitting somewhere, waiting to be discovered. Thanks for all the great work Paul.


----------



## SouthLyonBen (Mar 14, 2012)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Looks good here... Was the 959 Tractor Coal Loader a reality? Never remember seeing that one...RM


Indeed it was, they pop up on the 'bay periodically
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Tyc...771828?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c6c042474


----------

